# [V] NVIDIA GeForce 8700M GT SLI ( 512MB )



## ea06 (13. September 2010)

Guten Tag,
Der Titel sagt alles aus..

( Auf Anfrage Bilder )

Funktioniert - 100%

Preis:
250€  zzgl. 2,50 € 


-mfg


----------

